# Canine Freestyle



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Is anyone in canine freestyle? Tucker & I have only been in 4 sets of classes so far, so we're really just beginners. But, I would love to share ideas...and get advice.:dance:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no experience in freestyle, but I sure like to watch it. Post some videos when you get to the point that you are ready to share!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would love to do this but not so sure I'd like to be out in the center looking like a dork. LOL! One of my puppies is going into Freestyle training with his owner. I can't wait to see how they do together. They are such a great duo.

Sorry - no tips here. Just intrigue.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

re: "out in the center looking like a dork"

That's why I'm looking for company!:wink:

Sometimes, in kitchen practice things seem to be going well. Then, in class, not so much!


----------



## Tiff (Jun 17, 2007)

The boys and I dabble in freestyle through our therapy dog troupe "Dancing Paws" group. They do performances for the patients we visit. We have to work on our first solo, have just been doing the group dances so far. May do a class, tried it at Camp Dogwood.


----------

